# Topics > Toys >  Lexa Bear, talking toy bear, Wetwire Robotics Inc., Austin, Texas

## Airicist

Developer - Wetwire Robotics Inc.

"Lexa Bear™ is a talking bear for digital assistants" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Article "You can stuff Alexa, Siri, and Google Assistant inside this talking teddy bear"

by Clayton Moore
November 13, 2017

----------

